# Clyde is skiddish?



## Clydes_Momma (Aug 18, 2013)

Hey everyone! 
I haven't posted in awhile but my sweet baby seems to be skiddish when he's in his cage and I walk into the room. or sometimes when I put him into his cage he runs straight into his little tube area. When he's out he seems to be fine and loving other than his normal pops and hisses. This has started up ever since we moved him from the living room into a more secluded and quieter room for him. He gets his daily allowance of light and same amount of food and water every day. We change and clean his cage weekly. Any thoughts? Just normal?


----------



## darthvader (Jul 15, 2013)

My hedgie seems to do the same thing, if there is any noise or light at all she wont come out and play, or if she is out she will run and hid back in her house. I just thought it was because she is not around noise all day and liked the quite, if i make a lot of noise i can hear her in her house puffing and hissing like crazy, so i'm pretty sure its normal, maybe just being a natural defense to not be noticed by and predators when in the wild?


----------

